# Help regarding the police clearance for my K1 visa.



## scubashady (Mar 10, 2011)

I would just like to thank anybody in advance if they are able to help me with this query. 

Firstly I would like to give you a little bit of background info about the situation. I am a Scuba diving instructor originally from the UK who since about 2003 has been living in various exotic destinations around the world. Whilst on one of my working adventures I met and moved in with my now fiance who is from the States. We lived together for approximately a year in the Bahamas until I had to return to the UK last June due to my fathers poor health. Since then she has visited me for a month last year and I visited her at Christmas where I proposed. We are planning on marrying this October in the States and then returning to the UK to live. 

My real question is regarding police clearance that is needed for the K1 visa? It states that I need clearance from anywhere I have lived for over 6 months? I do not think it will be a problem for me to get clearance from the Bahamas, or the UK or even Australia from way back from 2003, But I did spend some time in Thailand and have read that it is near on impossible to get a police clearance from them. Has anyone had any experience with this?

I am Not trying to pull the wool over anyone's eyes as we want to do this correctly but would US immigration even know I lived in Thailand? My passport shows stamps of my time there but like a lot of ex pats who were technically working without permits we used to cross the border every 28 days to get a new visa. Does this mean I did not live in that country for 6 months as every 28 days I had to leave? Would I be prudent to renew my passport so there are no stamps from my previous travels before we get married or will this not have any effect?


I would like to thank you again for any help you guys can be.

Regards Scubashady.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Please correct me - you worked illegally in Thailand and think US immigration will not notice it if you use a brand new passport?


----------



## scubashady (Mar 10, 2011)

My passport has 12 months worth of 28 day visas from my time in Thailand. They are tourist visas not a work permit. However I was teaching scuba diving and being paid whilst I was there. Every 28 days I was required to leave the country normally a border hop to Burma or Malaysia along with about 100 other people doing the same thing. My problem is I cannot get a police certificate from Thailand as I was technically a tourist. I was just looking for some advice if anyone else had been in this position?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thailand
Police Certificate needed?
Yes.
How to get one?
Local Requests
You should apply in person at the Special Branch of the Royal Thai Police (see below). Thai nationals must submit the original and one self-certified copy of their passport, national identification card (if applicable), household registration (if applicable), marriage, divorce and name change certificates and military record (if any), plus a copy of the request for police clearance issued by Citizenship and Immigration Canada (if any), and two recent photographs. Foreign residents should submit the original and one self-certified copy of their passport, visa work permit or proof of employment, or proof of stay in Thailand, with two recent photographs.
Police Clearance Service Centre
Commander Special Branch
Royal Thai Police Headquarters
Rama I Road, Patumwan
Bangkok 10330, Thailand
Telephone: +66 (02) 205-2168
Fax: +66 (02) 205-2169
E-mail: [email protected]
Web site: www.sb.police.go.th
Non-Resident Requests
You must submit three sets of original fingerprints with a self-certified copy of the above-mentioned documents (except for photographs, which should be sent as originals). Fingerprints must be taken by the local police, the Royal Thai embassy or the consulate in the country of residence and must bear the official seal and signature of the person taking the fingerprints. You must also submit a pre-paid registered self-addressed envelope.

Police Clearance Certificates


----------



## scubashady (Mar 10, 2011)

So basically I can go to the Thai embassy in London and they will process my request? I did read on some other sites that it is notoriously hard to get police certificates from Thailand. If I have all the paperwork and documentation from my visit to the Embassy do you know if this will be enough?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## scubashady (Mar 10, 2011)

Stop spamming my thread.


----------

